# Slingshot Of The Month - Sep 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to this months winners !

In *first* place is *Danny0663* with his *Dedicated Tube Shooter - Aluminium and Paper Scales*:











*Second* place honours go to *Flippinout* for his *Mammoth*:











*Third* place is taken out by *LBPSD* (Littlebear) for his amazing* Poison Ivy Shooter*:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done guys. The bar has certainly been raised for future months!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome job guys! Congratulations to Danny on a great looking slingshot! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all Winners!

Hey Danny do you have enough signature space to put badges?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Danny thats a ripper mate!, and to Nathan and lb great job too fellas!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh man ...... guys ... i am *speechless!?!?!*

This month was epic - All nominations were superb and deserved the title.
Nathan's Mammoth frame was mind boggling, his creativity and exceptional laminating techniques are unmatched.
LBPSD's Poison Ivy Shooter looks incredible. The shape, finish, and visual apprearence overal is just awesome (Shape and style is just my taste'







)

Thanks to Hrawk for nominating my frame, and Many *THANKS* to the viewers and voters


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations guys. The level of exellence of each one of these is _*stratospheric*_!
You are all...








in my book!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congrats fellas! absolutely beautiful stuff here. I am left in awe every single month by the skill and artistry this forum produces, please don't ever stop making slingshots.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome job gents! Well deserved fo sho!
These works are museum quality pieces of art!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to all the winners, all three slingshots are awesome, it was a hard decision !!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Gratz!
Honestly the Level of craftsmanship presented in this forum is on such an high level...every single one is a masterpiece in his own category.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great month! Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

A big congrats to all the winners and participants...fine work out there


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations to all who were nominated. These were truly works of art. You can all be proud of your creations and know that you have done something special when it inspires someone else (me in this case) to try and build a slingshot he can be proud of......someday. Thanks for setting the bar so high. You are all inspirations! Thanks.....Hop


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!! Great work everyone!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitaciones a los ganadores!

Muy hermosas las tres.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, the bar is getting pretty close to stratospheric!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats to all winners...they are all awesome...well done!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry guys, I didn't vote this month cos I had my head up my bum with other things - WOW, such wicked good slingshots this month. It keeps getting better and better.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Well, ya know when the old hippy days Farrah Fawcet poster goes down in order to clear a spot for the slingshot of the month poster some awesome works of art have been created.
Good stuff, and congrats


----------

